# Sling Adapter: 722 must be connected to my DSL?



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have Verizon DSL for my Internet use in my home as i have a direct line coming in to my upstairs PC. By using a router, I have wireless Internet access downstairs on my laptop PC, and etc.

Question: If I get the Sling Adapter for my downstairs 722 DVR, must I get Verizon to run a direct DSL line into my DVR, or can I buy something that will easily connect to the DVR that will pick up the Verizon service (upstairs router), just like my other PC's do (wireless)?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

The adapter will need to be connected to the router one way or another, but that's not something V should have to do. You should be able to either run a network cable or there may be a wireless adapter you could use.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

You can either connect it via CAT-5 (ethernet) or wifi. I would recommend CAT-5, however, because of the requirements of video. If you like, you can run a speed test on your system and post the results here.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

_*"Wireless Connection

Use this method if you have a wireless home network. All you need is a DISH Wireless Connector for each receiver you would like to connect."*_

I just found this from DN website and seems to be the easiest and hopefully successful route to take without another line coming in to the house.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> without another line coming in to the house


No matter what you do, you will NOT need a second DSL line coming in to the house.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help and replies. As someone who is not that technically savvy, i appreciate it.

That's a relief . . . and the usb wireless connector hopefully will do the trick because it's obviously not practical to run a line from upstairs to the dvr downstairs.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Without knowing the layout or ownership of the house, a cable run may or may not be difficult.

People do it all the time.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

yeh, with my layout here, a cable run would have to go out of the bedroom, into the hallway, down a flight of stairs and across the living room to the 722.
haha. 

thanks again. 
going usb route.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

I would recommend the Powerline BB (Slinglink) option - available from the Dish website for $30. Just have to plug an ethernet cable from it to your router, and then plug it directly into the wall (not a surge protector). Then unplug your receiver and plug it back in (also directly into the wall - not a surge protector). You will then be connected.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

unfortunately, any cable run from my router to the dvr is not something i want to do. let's see how the usb wireless option works.

but thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Gtal's suggestion isn't a bad one. You can still try the wireless adapter option, but just to clarify the Powerline BB connector uses your home's electrical wiring to get connectivity to the receiver (so no cables need to be ran other than from the router, to the adapter in an outlet near the router).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

The Powerline option negates the opportunity to protect your equipment with a UPS device, which I have always used. I have UPS's on four computers and one for each of my two DVR's and TV's. Going with a wireless solution, IMO, is by far the better route if you care about your electronics.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Kent, you're using the wireless connection (with usb-like device)?

How does it work for you?

I'm referring to option #3 at this page:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/getconnected/get-connected/customer.aspx


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I am using the wireless LAN adapter from Dish. It works great. I use a Linksys dual band wireless router (WRT320N).


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

If you can find a Homeplug rated UPS you can use that, or do what I do: I keep my receiver plugged into a UPS too, but use 2 Slinglinks - one at the router and another by the receiver not plugged into the UPS to provide the receiver a ethernet connection.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

Wired ethernet is always the most consistent and reliable connection. But obviously it's not always convenient or cost effective to add it if it's not already there.

I user a powerline AV kit from linksys that gives me 4 ethernet ports in my living room, has built in surge protection and it has better (faster and more consistent) throughput than wifi (G) in my house. I love the convenience of wifi but I just haven't had good luck using it for video streaming. I haven't tested the newer N wifi devices so maybe they've fixed the issues I experienced in the past.

For those using the wifi adapter, there's only one usb port on the back of the 722... how do you plug the wifi adapter and sling adapter into the dvr? Do you use the front usb port?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

apinkel said:


> For those using the wifi adapter, there's only one usb port on the back of the 722... how do you plug the wifi adapter and sling adapter into the dvr? Do you use the front usb port?


Powered USB hub plugged into the back.


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

I use a wireless network adapter connected to an ethernet switch to provide network access to all the equipment in my AV rack, including my Dish 722 (and hence, Sling Adapter).

It's nice to just configure the one wireless device, and from then on everything is just a short patch cord away from going online.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Gonna be getting the Powerline BB Connector from Dish to connect it, so we'll see how much problems i have when it gets here; hopefully things work out well and it's a simple process.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

BTW, MUST the Homeplug Ethernet Adapter be plugged directly into a wall outlet (and not a power strip)? I may have misunderstood. Thanks.


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

dale001 said:


> BTW, MUST the Homeplug Ethernet Adapter be plugged directly into a wall outlet (and not a power strip)? I may have misunderstood. Thanks.


Yes, unless the surge protector is certified Homeplug-compatible.

The network signal is sent along the power wiring as intentional "noise" which will be filtered out by any standard surge suppressor worth anything. Of course, plugging your Homeplug adapter directly into the wall gives an unprotected path into your equipment and negates any other power protection you might be using.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

must the DVR (which is downstairs) also be connected into the wall and NOT a surge protector?

As of now, i can't get my sling adapter to even light up its power button.

Dale


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I believe you have to have successfully run through the network configuration on the DVR before plugging in the Sling Adapter.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

my TV pops open a menu that says it has detected sling adapter, but no light comes on, on the adapter and when i run through the menus/broadband system setup, no connectivity is discovered, even after hitting reset.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

The power cord from DVR must NOT go into a surge protector---it now works.

cool beans.


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

dale001 said:


> The power cord from DVR must NOT go into a surge protector---it now works.
> 
> cool beans.


You live a lot more-dangerously than I would. A surge coming in through that could blow your DVR, then travel through the AV cables and blow the TV, the AVR, the DVD/BD player... and anything else connected.

How do I know? I've seen it happen. More than once. Once time even then went out into the phone lines and blew other equipment connected to the phone line.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you are using the Homeplug solution for your Internet connection to the receiver, the receiver and router have to be on the same circuit otherwise you won't get that connectivity. 

The wireless adapter would work. I have my 722 setup with the wireless adapter connected at the receiver in my basement and the router on the 2nd floor.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

sremick said:


> You live a lot more-dangerously than I would. A surge coming in through that could blow your DVR, then travel through the AV cables and blow the TV, the AVR, the DVD/BD player... and anything else connected.
> 
> How do I know? I've seen it happen. More than once. Once time even then went out into the phone lines and blew other equipment connected to the phone line.


To be honest... most "surge protectors" really aren't anything of the sort anyway. Most are just simple power conditioners that will help smooth out noise and help you with minor brownouts or surges... but a major surge, like a lightning strike, will jump across most "surge protectors" in most people's homes. They are just feel-good devices, and yeah I use some of them anyway 

The only safe way to protect your electronics would be to go around the house and unplug them when not in use... but that would be insane to manage and render many devices useless when they are most needed.

A really close lightning strike can actually induct enough of a charge that you don't even have to be hit directly to suffer damage. We had a TV partially fried in just such a scenario.


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> To be honest... most "surge protectors" really aren't anything of the sort anyway. Most are just simple power conditioners that will help smooth out noise and help you with minor brownouts or surges... but a major surge, like a lightning strike, will jump across most "surge protectors" in most people's homes. They are just feel-good devices, and yeah I use some of them anyway
> 
> The only safe way to protect your electronics would be to go around the house and unplug them when not in use... but that would be insane to manage and render many devices useless when they are most needed.
> 
> A really close lightning strike can actually induct enough of a charge that you don't even have to be hit directly to suffer damage. We had a TV partially fried in just such a scenario.


Oh, I don't disagree. However, all my surge protectors are valued at at least $50 and up. I also have several UPSes and if I'm home during the storm, I do unplug. I do know that they are only a certain level of protection, regardless, and given what lightning is it will pass through anything if it strikes close enough. However, from my experience in the business I've seen undeniable evidence that they do and can help in many, many situations. I used to work in a retail computer shop for 10 years and any time a big lightning storm came through, the next couple days we had a surge (pun intended) of people coming in with issues. Almost without fail, when we asked them if they had a surge protector they would say "no" (or if they said "yes", it'd turn out they didn't have everything plugged into it, or missed something like the phone line). Then there were a much, much smaller handful of people for whom the surge protector acted as a "fuse" of sorts, by self-destructing rather than letting the surge into the equipment (better to replace a $30-50 surge protector than a $1000+ computer). They are designed to do this. The connected equipment survived without damage.

I'm not going to discredit my anecdotal experience by making up guessed statistics. However, the above scenario was basically without fail for my 10 years there. They are not magical, impervious armor... but they definitely, without question, help.


----------

